# Feeding Baby Reds.



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I just got my 3 rbp's last night and they are about 2 inches. Is it normal that they don't eat the next day? I put in a little beefheart and they didn't go for it so I took it out. What should I do to get them to eat?


----------



## deca (Aug 1, 2003)

I had the same thing, think its just that they are adjusting to their new surroundings, a couple of days and mine where o.k.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Try freeze dry blood worms


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Give them a little while to adjust to their new tank. It might be as long as a week before they actually start eating.


----------



## deca (Aug 1, 2003)

I started mine on krill, they would'nt accept dried food.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

After i put mine in that were also 2 inches. They eat like 2 or 3 rosey reds with in the first 30 mins. haha kinda strange. maybe the pet store didnt feed them for a while or something


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

deca said:


> I had the same thing, think its just that they are adjusting to their new surroundings, a couple of days and mine where o.k.


 Yup!

People tend to be too impatient when they get new piranha's (quite understandable, though...)
New piranha's in general need time to acclimatize: it makes no sense to feed them right away. Wait for a few days, give them time to adjust and explore, and then start feeding. No piranha (except fry, perhaps) ever died because it didn't eat for a few days...


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

I started with krill as well. Use something that floats on the top so they can see it, and eventually attack it.


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

i would feed them krill or bloodworms


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Leave som minnows in there and try the beef heart again soon. Also mine loved night crawlers! Ooh and krill too.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Go to you local fish store and pick up some gold fish feeders. Tell them to grab the small to medium size ones and then toss 1 or 2 into the tank with Pirnaha's. By doing this you will have a snack waiting for them when ever they want it, and also kinda teach them that Goldfish = Food. Then just keep trying to feed them the flakes in the morning and during the day. Eventually the hunger will overcome and they'll eat.


----------



## klockz (Apr 21, 2003)

when my reds were that small i would feed them frozen bloodworms. they loved them, even my big guys now still eat them.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Give your p's a little while to adjust to their new tank. 
Then you could go with freeze-dry brine shrimp, bloodworms or 
small feeders (ie. rosereds)


----------

